# Good Wyndham Resale Broker in The Carolinas?



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good broker that specializes in Wyndham resales - I would be looking to buy in the Myrtle area. Thanks!


----------



## rrlongwell (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Does anyone know of a good broker that specializes in Wyndham resales - I would be looking to buy in the Myrtle area. Thanks!



None come to mind.  Keep an eye on E-Bay for one or contact the POAs and see if they have any to sell to you.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2012)

You don't need a broker - I'd start by doing your homework on ebay, TUG, and Redweek.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> None come to mind.  Keep an eye on E-Bay for one or contact the POAs and see if they have any to sell to you.



What is a POA?


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You don't need a broker - I'd start by doing your homework on ebay, TUG, and Redweek.



Will do, I must say I'm a bit afraid when it comes to buying a timeshare from someone without a broker - kind of still stuck in the "must be too good to be true" stage. I'm coming around . . . slowly.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 16, 2012)

*Using a broker will add at least $1500*

or more to the costs. Just find one on Ebay from a seller that has good feedback, there is were you will receive the best price. Greg



jkmeca11 said:


> Will do, I must say I'm a bit afraid when it comes to buying a timeshare from someone without a broker - kind of still stuck in the "must be too good to be true" stage. I'm coming around . . . slowly.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> What is a POA?



Property Owners Association.  For the Myrtle Beach properties, most have Wyndham as the Management Company.  This is not their sales arm.  Call and speak to a manager and find out if they will sell direct.  Wyndham has locked down a number of POAs and their re-pros go to the Wyndham Sales Arm to sell.  I do not know if all of the Myrtle Beach resorts are in this stage or not.  The answers may differ between the various resorts.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

*How many points do I need?*

Is there a way to get my hands on a current Wyndham directory so I can determine how many points I'll need to buy when I'm ready?


----------



## siesta (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Is there a way to get my hands on a current Wyndham directory so I can determine how many points I'll need to buy when I'm ready?


yes its in the stickies at the top of the wyndham forum. There you can see point values for different resorts and seasons and see how many you need.

I also wanted to say no broker necessary. Lots of wyndham points on Ebay, also TUG marketplace


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*



siesta said:


> yes its in the stickies at the top of the wyndham forum. There you can see point values for different resorts and seasons and see how many you need.
> 
> I also wanted to say no broker necessary. Lots of wyndham points on Ebay, also TUG marketplace



Found it just after I posted - thanks anyway though! Yes, I'm seeing lots of resales available - just need to get up the courage to do it!! 

Are the no closing cost deals for real?

Also, can one use Wyndham points to stay in Wyndham hotels and resorts that are not considered time share resorts? What about the all inclusive resorts (Viva)?


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 16, 2012)

I bought two from ebay last summer with no problems.  I did pay closing costs for mine - most that I saw with closing costs paid for the buyer had high maintenance fees - I thought that the one-time expense was worth the lower yearly maintenance fees.
Best of luck to you!!
Linda


----------



## aliikai2 (May 16, 2012)

*Yes and no*



jkmeca11 said:


> Found it just after I posted - thanks anyway though! Yes, I'm seeing lots of resales available - just need to get up the courage to do it!!
> 
> Are the no closing cost deals for real?


 Yes


> Also, can one use Wyndham points to stay in Wyndham hotels and resorts that are not considered time share resorts? What about the all inclusive resorts (Viva)?


No, just the timeshare resorts. The points can't be used for hotels, or any of the hotel products.

Greg


----------



## siesta (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Are the no closing cost deals for real?


Yes, my closing was free.




aliikai2 said:


> Yes
> 
> No, just the timeshare resorts. The points can't be used for hotels, or any of the hotel products.
> 
> Greg


 Actually, you could add on plus partners to a resale for around $2400, and then you can convert points to different things like car rentals, cruises, hotel stays, airline tickets, etc. but is often not a good value. Another thing plus partners gives you is access to RCI nightly stays, which is points side? Not sure. Anyways, plus partners not worth it IMO


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

Can we combine multiple contracts' points for a booking? Is it better to find all the points one wants on one contract or does it not matter (other than the closing cost savings)?


----------



## siesta (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Can we combine multiple contracts' points for a booking? Is it better to find all the points one wants on one contract or does it not matter (other than the closing cost savings)?


Yes you can combine points for booking at 10 month window, but not for ARP (advanced reservation period) which is at 13 months. Myrtle beach however is a regional ARP, meaning all contracts from that area CAN be pooled togther for ARP.

Its probably best to try to get your points all in one contract at first so you dont have to worry about different use years or MF. Also, keep in mind besides closing costs which may be free, wyndham charges $299 resort transfer fee per contract, so multiple little contracts will cost you more.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 16, 2012)

siesta said:


> Yes you can combine points for booking at 10 month window, but not for ARP (advanced reservation period) which is at 13 months. Myrtle beach however is a regional ARP, meaning all contracts from that area CAN be pooled togther for ARP.
> 
> Its probably best to try to get your points all in one contract at first so you dont have to worry about different use years or MF. Also, keep in mind besides closing costs which may be free, wyndham charges $299 resort transfer fee per contract, so multiple little contracts will cost you more.



Be careful, the ARP for Towers on the Grove could be 11 months into the balance of Mrytle Beach.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 16, 2012)

What happens if I don't go on vacation one year - do I lose the unused points?


----------



## scootr5 (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> What happens if I don't go on vacation one year - do I lose the unused points?



Yes, unless you "pool" them _before_ the year starts - then they are good for three years.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> What happens if I don't go on vacation one year - do I lose the unused points?



or you can deposit them to rci..it adds costs, but gives you another few years to use them

I credit pool all my points except the ones i have used for ARP before the use year begins to to keep them alive for 3 years

"Credit pool", "RCI deposits", "ARP"...all terms explained  in the Wyndham directory...make it your friend


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2012)

Angel England at http://www.resort-property.com/ in Orlando is a broker for Wyndham or Worldmark

Im buying a Worldmark contract from Bill Stephan at Smartshare.com (Washington State) He told me he has several Wyndham contracts available

http://pinnaclevacations.com in Ft Myers Fla has Wyndham contracts...Ive visited their offices. and met the office manager..

I think you will get your best deal on ebay

.CJ Timeshares is one of the bigger ebay sellers and they are a licensed real estate broker.  Florida Real Estate Broker #CQ1031801  Im comfortable dealing with them and I bet you will be too


----------



## antjmar (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Can we combine multiple contracts' points for a booking? Is it better to find all the points one wants on one contract or does it not matter (other than the closing cost savings)?



what has been said  already is correct but if both contracts are from the same resort or are myrtle beach UDI contracts and same use year I believe those can be combined for the ARP.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks all! I'll keep the questions coming. You are all very helpful and it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 17, 2012)

After checking website, original posting was no longer accurate


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 17, 2012)

OK, so it looks like we need at least 216k points based on a scan through the directory. 264k would be better and would allow for some increases when the new directory is published (assuming this happens from time to time?).

264k would allow us a week in Myrtle in all season except prime at all of the Wyndhams. It looks like 264k would also do us just fine in many other places in Florida and elsewhere.

Any thoughts? I welcome feedback on my thinking thus far.

Also, what can one expect to pay in MF based on 216k ~ 264k points? Is there a per point dollar amount one can use as a general rule of thumb? And . . .  when is the best time of year to buy a resale - I would think right after an anniversary if the MF are up to date, correct?


----------



## joanncanary (May 17, 2012)

Jason
You have certainly come to the right place for gaining knowledge on the timeshare business. I have been looming for a year or so but finally made my first purchase thru ebay for Myrtle Beach last September. The people on the boards have been great, right down to putting me in contact with a person they know at one of the resorts so I could put in a special request. The wyndham points will open up a whole new world of vacationing for you and you may get the "I don't have enough" syndrome.  I have gotten it. We are using our Myrtle Beach points to go to St Thomas this year and we have plans for years ahead. Depositing your points into RCI allows you to get accommodations all over the world. So if you know you want a longer vacation using a Wyndham resort you can place your points into the credit pool before your use year starts. For example this year I knew St Thomas was going to take 105 of my 154 points so I put 49 into the credit pool. It is a lot of fun to read the experts here on the boards, you learn a lot but beware you will get the syndrome that you need more points!!


----------



## antjmar (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> . 264k would be better and would allow for some increases when the new directory is published (assuming this happens from time to time?).



No the points can not change the new resorts will require more points but the current resorts will stay the same... 203 to 220K is probably fine


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> OK, so it looks like we need at least 216k points based on a scan through the directory. 264k would be better and would allow for some increases when the new directory is published (assuming this happens from time to time?).
> 
> 264k would allow us a week in Myrtle in all season except prime at all of the Wyndhams. It looks like 264k would also do us just fine in many other places in Florida and elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Lots of Wyndham owners, maybe most, pay their fees on a monthly basis, so there is no anniversery date to target

Check the ebay ads, you will see some where the buyer is expected to compensate sellers for fees they paid in advance and some where the buyer is expected to pay 3 months of fees at closing to cover the months it takes to get a deed transferred and once in a while you will see fees that have been paid in advance . Generally all this is reflected in the purchase price...in other words their is seldom a free lunch..

Maintenance fees $6/1000 points is very high; under $4/1000 is very low. $5/1000 is quite good, $5.3 is probably about average.....All bets are off however if you need to have ARP at one certain resort. 

I think about 250000-300000 points give or take a little is a good sized account. There is no harm though in buying too small an account, you can always add more. Just be careful not to go too big....Just like marriage...its easy to get in..getting out is a trick


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Lots of Wyndham owners, maybe most, pay their fees on a monthly basis, so there is no anniversery date to target
> 
> Check the ebay ads, you will see some where the buyer is expected to compensate sellers for fees they paid in advance and some where the buyer is expected to pay 3 months of fees at closing to cover the months it takes to get a deed transferred and once in a while you will see fees that have been paid in advance . Generally all this is reflected in the purchase price...in other words their is seldom a free lunch..
> 
> ...



So let's say I grab a small account to "play around" with while I'm learning the ropes. I can just grab some more points down the road. Makes sense - question is do I then have two deeds and two MF invoices rolling in each year - or can they be combined? Do I care that I have two deeds and two MF invoices to pay, if this be the case?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> So let's say I grab a small account to "play around" with while I'm learning the ropes. I can just grab some more points down the road. Makes sense - question is do I then have two deeds and two MF invoices rolling in each year - or can they be combined? Do I care that I have two deeds and two MF invoices to pay, if this be the case?



yes an no

you will have 2 deeds but one account and one bill....All the points combine except for ARP


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> yes an no
> 
> you will have 2 deeds but one account and one bill....All the points combine except for ARP



Unless both deeds are at the same resort, then one would be able to combine for ARP at that resort, right?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Unless both deeds are at the same resort, then one would be able to combine for ARP at that resort, right?




Yes...at least Im counting on that for my next purchase


----------



## rrlongwell (May 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Yes...at least Im counting on that for my next purchase



Make real sure the use year dates match or this will not work.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 17, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Make real sure the use year dates match or this will not work.



If they are both annual use will it work? Do the anniversaries need to be the same as well?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 17, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> If they are both annual use will it work? Do the anniversaries need to be the same as well?



Not sure what you call the anniversaries.  ex.

Jan 1 Dec 31

Apr 1 Mar 31

Jul 1 Jun 30

Oct 1 to Sep 30

Also, there may be odd ball use years if PIC use years come into play.

As I understand it, all Jan1 dates would be used across all contracts at the same resort.  Same for the balance of use year dates.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

*Is this a good deal?*

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=574db8b2-e3af-42ff-9f2b-ff3c698ed0ef

I'm assuming that they would not be covering the county fee or resort transfer fee. How do I know if the MF are up to date? Would I be paying the whole year's worth or just the monthly from the transfer completion? Should I be asking the seller these questions?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=574db8b2-e3af-42ff-9f2b-ff3c698ed0ef
> 
> I'm assuming that they would not be covering the county fee or resort transfer fee. How do I know if the MF are up to date? Would I be paying the whole year's worth or just the monthly from the transfer completion? Should I be asking the seller these questions?



Patriot Place indoor facilities use is at Kingsgate.  They have an outdoor pool.  I like the resort more than Kingsgate and Governors Green.  However, we do not have young children.  It is probably not the cheapest in terms of maintance fees.  Its availability is usally good, so ARP should not be needed.  If your maintance fees are as high as I think they are, you might be better off in Myrtle Beach or Smokey Mountain.

Total HOA Fee for Smokey Mountain:
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.17
Maintenance Fees: (84,000 / 1000) * $3.18 = $267.12 
Reserve Fund: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.88 = $73.92 
Property Tax: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $9.24 
Total HOA Fee: (84,000 / 1000) * $4.17 = $350.28 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53
Program Fee: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.53 = $44.52 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $350.28 + $44.52 = $394.80 
* Monthly Fee: $394.80 / 12 = $32.90

Total HOA Fee:  Westwinds
Maintenance Fees: $656.39 
Reserve Fund: $187.97 
Property Tax: $43.32 
Total HOA Fee: $887.68 

Contact your Property Management for the Condo Association Budget
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53
Program Fee: (154,000 / 1000) * $0.53 = $81.62 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $887.68 + $81.62 = $969.30 
* Monthly Fee: $969.30 / 12 = $80.78


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

*Really?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300-000-Ann...Timeshares&hash=item564a5dc4e5#ht_3323wt_1297

Any reasons why I wouldn't want to grab this? It looks like I'd be getting 300k points at Nashville for the highest bid + $0.   No closing, filing or resort fees and the 2012 MF are paid?!? Is this too good to be true?


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Patriot Place indoor facilities use is at Kingsgate.  They have an outdoor pool.  I like the resort more than Kingsgate and Governors Green.  However, we do not have young children.  It is probably not the cheapest in terms of maintance fees.  Its availability is usally good, so ARP should not be needed.  If your maintance fees are as high as I think they are, you might be better off in Myrtle Beach or Smokey Mountain.



Yes, MF of over $6/1000 pts. according to some folks on here is a bit steep.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Any reasons why I wouldn't want to grab this? It looks like I'd be getting 300k points at Nashville for the highest bid + $0.   No closing, filing or resort fees and the 2012 MF are paid?!? Is this too good to be true?



I do not know what Wyndham Assessment fees are at this location.  I modified my earlier post to add one of my Westwinds timeshares and one of my Smokey Mountain timeshares.  I hope this helps with evaluating other options.  I am not sure if this is a good deal or not, I track Smokey Mountain not Nashville.  But I cannot help but I get the impression that their are more Nashville timeshares on E-Bay than both Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain.  This could be a bad sign.   Before buying, I would go to e-bay.  In the search block, type Wyndham Timeshare" up pops the Wyndham Timeshares.  Review the 150 some timeshares available noticing the relative number of units by resort.  I think you will notice the stonger resorts may have zero, one or two entries vs. more for the weak resorts.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I do not know what Wyndham Assessment fees are at this location.  I modified my earlier post to add one of my Westwinds timeshares and one of my Smokey Mountain timeshares.  I hope this helps with evaluating other options.  I am not sure, I track Smokey Mountain not Nashville.  But I cannot help but I get the impression that their are more Nashville timeshares on E-Bay than both Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain.  This could be a bad sign.   Before buying, I would go to e-bay.  In the search block, type Wyndham Timeshare" up pops the Wyndham Timeshares.  Review the 150 some timeshares available noticing the relative number of units by resort.  I think you will notice the stonger resorts may have zero, one or two entries vs. more for the week resorts.



Why do you see it as a bad sign that there are more listings for Nashville than others? Just trying to understand the thought process. What do you consider a weak or strong resort? Thanks!


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Why do you see it as a bad sign that there are more listings for Nashville than others? Just trying to understand the thought process. Thanks!



I own a number of timeshares in Myrtle Beach and Tenn.  I do not tract the specific numbers, however, over the last three years I have seen the number of timeshares for free or nominal sales amounts drop to just a few at any given time for the massive Wyndham timeshares in Myrtle Beach.  Same for Smokey Mountain.  

My impression, also I do not specifically track it, is that Old Town Alexandria and Atlantic City do well.  Shawnee Village is getting stronger along with Williamsburg locations.

HI appears to still be down for the count.  Flordia cannot decide.  

These considerations are only of note if one ever wants to sell the timeshare they are buying.

Sorry, forgot to answer what I think is a stronger timeshare.  I think stronger Wyndham Timeshares are those that do not have an overabundance of E-Bay listings.


----------



## antjmar (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300-000-Ann...Timeshares&hash=item564a5dc4e5#ht_3323wt_1297
> 
> Any reasons why I wouldn't want to grab this? It looks like I'd be getting 300k points at Nashville for the highest bid + $0.   No closing, filing or resort fees and the 2012 MF are paid?!? Is this too good to be true?


this will not sell for $1 the timeshares from DFC which include closing and resort fees always shoot up the last few hours...


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I own a number of timeshares in Myrtle Beach and Tenn.  I do not tract the specific numbers, however, over the last three years I have seen the number of timeshares for free or nominal sales amounts drop to just a few at any given time for the massive Wyndham timeshares in Myrtle Beach.  Same for Smokey Mountain.
> 
> My impression, also I do not specifically track it, is that Old Town Alexandria and Atlantic City do well.  Shawnee Village is getting stronger along with Williamsburg locations.
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining! Makes sense.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

antjmar said:


> this will not sell for $1 the timeshares from DFC which include closing and resort fees always shoot up the last few hours...



I knew there had to be a catch! Any idea what one might expect in regard to the amount they tend to go for after the last minute bids drive it up?


----------



## jebloomquist (May 18, 2012)

The mf is the main reason not to consider this property. It is not over $6.00/1000 as stated earlier but $1690/300 or $5.64/1000. A better mf/1000 might be $4.64 or $1 cheaper. $5.64/1000 results in about a $300 additional cost per year in fees. If you are ok with that and like the location, since the purchase fees are all paid, consider it.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> I knew there had to be a catch! Any idea what one might expect in regard to the amount they tend to go for after the last minute bids drive it up?



My guess is from no bid to $200 dollars.  If I am wrong, I guess everyone can make fun of me.  Any others want to put their neck on the line?  Ron is our resident expert, maybe he will post his guess.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> I knew there had to be a catch! Any idea what one might expect in regard to the amount they tend to go for after the last minute bids drive it up?



It doesn't make any difference what they tend to go for. You have to determine what your high end number is. Stick to it. Do not bid until 5 seconds left on the auction with your high end number, assuming that the auction has not already gone beyond it. You may get it, you may not. Don't get into a bidding war.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> The mf is the main reason not to consider this property. It is not over $6.00/1000 as stated earlier but $1690/300 or $5.64/1000. A better mf/1000 might be $4.64 or $1 cheaper. $5.64/1000 results in about a $300 additional cost per year in fees. If you are ok with that and like the location, since the purchase fees are all paid, consider it.



Thanks for breaking it down like that! It makes one think when you total up the yearly cost adder due to the higher than average MF $/1000 pt. ratio.

I don't think I would dislike Nashville. I wouldn't go every year - that much I know. The $300 bothers me a little, but it's not a show stopper. Need to think on that one for a bit.

We're in no rush - just trying to learn as much as we can for the moment - guess we'll know when the right one comes along.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> It doesn't make any difference what they tend to go for. You have to determine what your high end number is. Stick to it. Do not bid until 5 seconds left on the auction with your high end number, assuming that the auction has not already gone beyond it. You may get it, you may not. Don't get into a bidding war.



Thanks - this is great advice!


----------



## VivianLynne (May 18, 2012)

Westwinds has Fixed Week ownership that if converted to points ONLY allows the underlying week to be the ARP week. Don't know if Seawatch had any fixed weeks sold. Ocean Blvd, the Cottages, and the newest one, the Grove had not been sold as fixed weeks.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

*True of False Statement?*

The "exchange" / "resale" value of your home resort is *NOT* important if you are purchasing a points timeshare package and you do not plan to sell it down the road.


----------



## momeason (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> The "exchange" / "resale" value of your home resort is *NOT* important if you are purchasing a points timeshare package and you do not plan to sell it down the road.



True.This is why you want to get the lowest mfs possible. Another consideration I will throw out is which exchange company you wish to be affiliated with. I have a Wyndham which is II affiliated. I really like II. My points are the same in the internal Wyndham system but If I want to exchange outside of Wyndham, I use II rather than RCI. I trade into Marriotts a lot. I also get a lot of bonus weeks. The exchange fees are much lower and the service better and more personal at II. The downside is my mfs including all taxes and program fees are just under $6/1000...a little more than that Nashville unit.
If you buy an RCI affiliated resort the first time you will always be RCI affiliated with Wyndham. If you buy II the first time, you will always be with II.
Pm me if you want to know more.


----------



## antjmar (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> My guess is from no bid to $200 dollars.  If I am wrong, I guess everyone can make fun of me.  Any others want to put their neck on the line?  Ron is our resident expert, maybe he will post his guess.


I think your too low..  but I/m not making fun of you  I was watching myrtle beach so not this resort.  So this is just  a guess but I would  say over $500.
I think people bid too high with DFC since its free closing and transfer that saves you at least $300 (really about $500) plus you get this years use.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I think your too low..  but I/m not making fun of you  I was watching myrtle beach so not this resort.  So this is just  a guess but I would  say over $500.
> I think people bid too high with DFC since its free closing and transfer that saves you at least $300 (really about $500) plus you get this years use.



Anyone else want to make a guess?


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Anyone else want to make a guess?



I'm thinking since there's no usage in 2012 that it will go for under $200 - but I'm a noob so what do I know!


----------



## antjmar (May 18, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> I'm thinking since there's no usage in 2012 that it will go for under $200 - but I'm noob so what do I know!


  I thought it included 2012 points I say $325! But seriously you never know with ebay it really depends who else wants and how badly... 

I thought you wanted Myrtle Beach? My opinion is  buy where you want to go yes it will cost you more in maint. but at least you can be certain you will get to go to your home resort in the summer!


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I thought it included 2012 points I say $325! But seriously you never know with ebay it really depends who else wants and how badly...
> 
> I thought you wanted Myrtle Beach? My opinion is  buy where you want to go yes it will cost you more in maint. but at least you can be certain you will get to go to your home resort in the summer!



We actually would be OK with not having points until next year as I am finishing up my MBA (should be working on a project now actually and not talking with you fine folks  ). We'll be ready for some much needed vacationing starting in January - so in this regard it would work out just fine for us as we would avoid any costs until we plan to use the TS.

Question seems to come down to this - How important is ARP? I see us in Myrtle more often than not - no doubt - so does this mean that it is imperative that we buy in Myrtle? Will I strike out often when trying to book if I don't have the power of ARP behind me? 

I should mention that we would rarely find ourselves in Myrtle during the prime season - our kids go to a year round school (on for 9 weeks and off for 3 weeks) so they are in school during the peak of Summer. I don't know if we'd want to be in the area with everyone and their mother that time of year anyhow - we'd rather be there when things are a little lighter and cooler.

Thoughts?


----------



## massvacationer (May 19, 2012)

If you are going to Myrtle in Prime summer weeks, it would be best to buy UDI points deeded in Myrtle Beach.  The best weeks in the best units  (lower points-cost units at Seawatch) are taken during the ARP period  (however, you can generally still get summer units at Ocean Blvd at ten months - but they have high points-costs).  

If you are going during shoulder seasons, it is not necessary to own at Myrtle Beach.

That said, you might still consider getting your deeds at Myrtle Beach, because you may want a high-demand reservation down the road, when the kids school situation changes.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> If you are going to Myrtle in Prime summer weeks, it would be best to buy UDI points deeded in Myrtle Beach.  The best weeks in the best units  (lower points-cost units at Seawatch) are taken during the ARP period  (however, you can generally still get summer units at Ocean Blvd at ten months - but they have high points-costs).
> 
> If you are going during shoulder seasons, it is not necessary to own at Myrtle Beach.
> 
> That said, you might still consider getting your deeds at Myrtle Beach, because you may want a high-demand reservation down the road, when the kids school situation changes.



Very true - better to be positioned to hit the beach in prime season than not be - as the kids get older they'll probably want to be there in the height of it all. We really like what we're seeing/reading regarding Seawatch - looks a little more dated than Ocean Blvd. but they want a lot more points than Seawatch - guess that's why.

It's looking more and more like it is worth it to drop a little more up-front cost to get a deed(s) in a better property with reasonable MFs than to grab something with little out of pocket at the front end where the long term costs are higher and you have less flexibility to hit prime season in your favorite spot.

Does your home resort have anything to do with what RCI will give you when you bank points with them?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Very true - better to be positioned to hit the beach in prime season than not be - as the kids get older they'll probably want to be there in the height of it all. We really like what we're seeing/reading regarding Seawatch - looks a little more dated than Ocean Blvd. but they want a lot more points than Seawatch - guess that's why.
> 
> It's looking more and more like it is worth it to drop a little more up-front cost to get a deed(s) in a better property with reasonable MFs than to grab something with little out of pocket at the front end where the long term costs are higher and you have less flexibility to hit prime season in your favorite spot.
> 
> Does your home resort have anything to do with what RCI will give you when you bank points with them?



If Club Wyndham assessment fees are your driving concern, take a look at Towers on the Grove.  There is one on E-Bay right now.  Just remember it is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal (I think all Towers on the Grove units are).  This is a deeded property according to CJ Timeshares, I had him look at the actual deed and confirm that it was a deed.  He indicated it was not Club Wyndham Access (give him a call to confirm this yourself if you are interested.  I have not seen many Towers on the Grove Deeded properties show up on the re-sale market.  

Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 84,000

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.34
Maintenance Fees: (84,000 / 1000) * $3.03 = $254.52 
Reserve Fund: (84,000 / 1000) * $1.05 = $88.20 
Property Tax: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.26 = $21.84 
Total HOA Fee: (84,000 / 1000) * $4.34 = $364.56 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53
Program Fee: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.53 = $44.52 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $364.56 + $44.52 = $409.08 
* Monthly Fee: $409.08 / 12 = $34.09


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If Club Wyndham assessment fees are your driving concern, take a look at Towers on the Grove.  There is one on E-Bay right now.  Just remember it is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal (I think all Towers on the Grove units are).  This is a deeded property according to CJ Timeshares, I had him look at the actual deed and confirm that it was a deed.  He indicated it was not Club Wyndham Access (give him a call to confirm this yourself if you are interested.  I have not seen many Towers on the Grove Deeded properties show up on the re-sale market.
> 
> Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
> Points: 84,000
> ...



Wow, thanks a lot - I'll check it out - looking for more points - but I guess I've got to start somewhere.

Should one care where the anniversary date falls within the year?

Thanks for breaking down the MFs - was wondering what they consisted of in detail!


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Wow, thanks a lot - I'll check it out - looking for more points - but I guess I've got to start somewhere.
> 
> Should one care where the anniversary date falls within the year?
> 
> Thanks for breaking down the MFs - was wondering what they consisted of in detail!



To combine points for ARP purposes they need to be the same use year.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> To combine points for ARP purposes they need to be the same use year.



So then if one were to have multiple deeds with different usage years it could get tricky?

For example . . .

If one had the following portfolio:

154k at Resort XYZ with a Jan. 1 - Dec. 31 usage year.
154k at Resort XYZ with a Oct. 1 - Sep. 30 usage year.
77k at Resort XYZ with a Jan. 1 - Dec. 31 usage year.

One could combine the two XYZ deeds with the Jan. 1 - Dec. 31 usage year for a total of 231k with ARP. But, one could not combine the Jan. 1 - Dec. 31 usage year deed with the Oct. 1 - Sep. 30 usage year deed for ARP purposes.

Do I have this correct?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> So then if one were to have multiple deeds with different usage years it could get tricky?
> 
> For example . . .
> 
> ...



That is my understanding.  Myrtle Beach gets real trickey.  You would have to call Wyndham Reservations to see if the same use years can be combined for ARP purposes across the Myrtle Beach resorts.

Just called Wyndham Reservations, ARP rights can be combined across the different Myrtle Beach Resorts.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> That is my understanding.  Myrtle Beach gets real trickey.  You would have to call Wyndham Reservations to see if the same use years can be combined for ARP purposes across the Myrtle Beach resorts.
> 
> Just called Wyndham Reservations, ARP rights can be combined across the different Myrtle Beach Resorts.



Thanks - so if I understand you correctly if they're the same usage years one could combine, say, points at Seawatch with points at Ocean Blvd. for APR at any Myrtle Beach resorts? 

So, as long as the usage years line up one could grab multiple deeds at any of the Myrtle resorts and combine for APR at any of the Myrtle resorts, like Seawatch. 

If I'm understanding correctly - that is pretty cool! :whoopie:


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Thanks - so if I understand you correctly if they're the same usage years one could combine, say, points at Seawatch with points at Ocean Blvd. for APR at any Myrtle Beach resorts?
> 
> So, as long as the usage years line up one could grab multiple deeds at any of the Myrtle resorts and combine for APR at any of the Myrtle resorts, like Seawatch.
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly - that is pretty cool! :whoopie:



Just a wise word on that plan to book at Seawatch --- much smaller than Ocean Blvd and it costs fewer points than Ocean Blvd. Sauve owners book that resort full FIRST, to save points.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Just a wise word on that plan to book at Seawatch --- much smaller than Ocean Blvd and it costs fewer points than Ocean Blvd. Sauve owners book that resort full FIRST, to save points.



Yes, this is what I'm gathering in my research.

It also looks as though Seawatch resales are less frequently posted on EBay in relation to Ocean Blvd. - at least that's what watching over the last week has led me to believe.

Hoping to grab a deed(s) so that I end up with around 300k points in Myrtle and then book using ARP at Seawatch to save on points. I'm apparently not the only one thinking this way. 

If it's true that a deed at Ocean Blvd. would allow APR privileges at Seawatch it might work.

Still a noob so I welcome any feedback!!


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 19, 2012)

*Will Wyndham align usage years for you?*

I've read in some posts that one can ask Wyndham to align several deeds so that the usage years line up. Has anyone actually tried this? What was the result?


----------



## momeason (May 20, 2012)

Remember each deed has a $299 transfer fee and closing costs. I think it better to get your points in one deed. 84,000 is very low. Will not get much in MB or anywhere for that matter. There are plenty of Wyndham points packages for sale. Be patient. check out Sumday Vacations inventory. They sell on Ebay but also have inventory on their website.
Figure out what you want and then wait for the right deal. Sounds like MB for you. It is very difficult to get there if you don't own there.
I would compare other TS companies maintenance fees to Wyndham.
Where you own is not a factor with Wyndham Points in the exchange company..RCI or II.. Points are points.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Thanks - so if I understand you correctly if they're the same usage years one could combine, say, points at Seawatch with points at Ocean Blvd. for APR at any Myrtle Beach resorts?
> 
> So, as long as the usage years line up one could grab multiple deeds at any of the Myrtle resorts and combine for APR at any of the Myrtle resorts, like Seawatch.
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly - that is pretty cool! :whoopie:



That is what they indicated to me.  Before you buy them all, you may want to confirm this directly with Wyndham reservations.


----------



## DrBopp (May 22, 2012)

*In a word........*



jkmeca11 said:


> So then if one were to have multiple deeds with different usage years it could get tricky?
> 
> For example . . .
> 
> ...



No

You can combine different usage years for ARP as long as the reservation period you want is contained in that usage year and of course you have the points.

Gordon


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Anyone else want to make a guess?



Boy, was I wrong - with about 90 minutes left it's up to $1,025!! 

Ends at around 1:37p EST - going to check back to see how much it ends up going for.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 25, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Boy, was I wrong - with about 90 minutes left it's up to $1,025!!
> 
> Ends at around 1:37p EST - going to check back to see how much it ends up going for.



I guess I was wrong to.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I guess I was wrong to.



Wow!

Winning bid: US $1,676.21 [ 43 bids ]

Didn't think it would get that high! Makes me wonder if I'll be able to get a similar amount of points in Myrtle from under $1,000 (my goal) or if that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 25, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Winning bid: US $1,676.21 [ 43 bids ]
> 
> Didn't think it would get that high! Makes me wonder if I'll be able to get a similar amount of points in Myrtle from under $1,000 (my goal) or if that's just a pipe dream.



Not a pipe dream.  Keep an eye on E-Bay, they go for that from time to time.  Ocean Blvd is the most likely one.

  168K POINTS Wyndham MYRTLE BEACH Gold Crown TIMESHARE Resale 
PayPal/Visa/AMEX/MC/Discover - NO Reserve!!
   2 bids $1.00 Time left: 1d 7h 3m  
  WYNDHAM FAIRFIELD POINTS GOLF OCEAN BOULEVARD MYRTLE BEACH CAROLINA TIMESHARE 
155,000 Annual Wyndham Points - RCI - No Reserve!!!
  0 bids $1.00 Time left: 1d 8h 7m  
  168K POINTS Wyndham MYRTLE BEACH Gold Crown TIMESHARE Resale 
PayPal/Visa/AMEX/MC/Discover - REDUCED Closing Costs!
   0 bids $1.00 Time left: 2d 8h 13m  
  2012 USAGE WYNDHAM RESORT POINTS 77,000 SEAWATCH MYRTLE BEACH, SOUTH CAROLIA 
LOCATED ON THE BEACH ON THE GRAND STAND
   2 bids $45.37 Time left: 4d 6h 2m  
  WYNDHAM RESORT POINTS 105,000 WESTWINDS NORTH MYRTLE BEACH, SOUTH CAROLINA 
ENJOY THE BEACHES OF THE ATLANTIC OR 120 GOLF COURSES
   0 bids $44.37 Time left: 6d 6h 2m  

   Wyndham Westwinds North Myrtle Beach, SC L@@K!! 
105,000 Club Wyndham Points Award available for 2012
  0 bids $9.99 Time left: 9d 8h 13m  
  Wyndham 49,000 POINTS Myrtle Beach The Cottages Resort Timeshare 
PayPal/Visa/MC/Discover/Amex-NO RESERVE!!!!!
Enlarge   0 bids $1.00 Time left: 12d 19h 39m  
  Wyndham 77,000 POINTS Myrtle Beach Sea Watch Resort Timeshare 
PayPal/Visa/MC/Discover/Amex-NO RESERVE!!!!!
Enlarge   0 bids $1.00 Time left: 12d 19h 39m  
  Wyndham 77,000 POINTS Myrtle Beach Sea Watch Resort Timeshare 
PayPal/Visa/MC/Discover/Amex-NO RESERVE!!!!!
Enlarge


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Not a pipe dream.  Keep an eye on E-Bay, they go for that from time to time.  Ocean Blvd is the most likely one.
> 
> 168K POINTS Wyndham MYRTLE BEACH Gold Crown TIMESHARE Resale
> PayPal/Visa/AMEX/MC/Discover - NO Reserve!!
> ...



Yes, but I want around 300k points for under $1,000 bottom line - including covering paid MFs, closing costs and the $299 transfer.


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

Keep watching ....but dont be fooled when the high bid is still quite low with a day to go...or even just a few hours.

Most experienced ebay buyers dont bid intil the last seconds of an auction. Their bid is their "highest and best bid" and they either get it or they dont

I use a sniping service that places my bid 2 seconds before the end of the auction....either mine is the highest bid, and no one has time to out bid me manually, or someone else put in a higher bid earlier.  So I either get what I want at a price Im happy to pay, or someone else wants it more than me...They can have it and I play another day

The point is; all the action is in the last few seconds and is computer driven


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Yes, but I want around 300k points for under $1,000 bottom line - including covering paid MFs, closing costs and the $299 transfer.




I wouldnt worry about maintenance fees you have to pay.  If you get to use the points you should be  willing to pay the maintenance fees. If not dont pay, but in either case I wouldnt  consider maintenance fees as part of my purchase price... 

And I wouldnt be so rigid about the purchase price...(although I wouldnt have paid $1600 either)  There are lots of auctions I didnt win where I regret not bidding a little more

And stay off those round numbers...you arent the only one thinking in those terms..$1001 is a much stronger bid than $1000


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 25, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Keep watching ....but dont be fooled when the high bid is still quite low with a day to go...or even just a few hours.
> 
> Most experienced ebay buyers dont bid intil the last seconds of an auction. Their bid is their "highest and best bid" and they either get it or they dont
> 
> ...



Very true! We have been watching some auctions over the last few days as a learning exp. while we put some cash together for our first purchase and certainly have seen what you describe. It seems that those who are bidding in the days leading up to the auction close are simply driving up the price unnecessarily.


----------



## jkmeca11 (May 25, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I wouldnt worry about maintenance fees you have to pay.  If you get to use the points you should be  willing to pay the maintenance fees. If not dont pay, but in either case I wouldnt  consider maintenance fees as part of my purchase price...
> 
> And I wouldnt be so rigid about the purchase price...(although I wouldnt have paid $1600 either)  There are lots of auctions I didnt win where I regret not bidding a little more
> 
> And stay off those round numbers...you arent the only one thinking in those terms..$1001 is a much stronger bid than $1000



Good point, I notice that CJ collects MFs only if there is usage left in the year of sale - which is fair. I certainly wouldn't pay for MFs that apply to a year with no usage left - unless everything else was ideal and couldn't imagine passing it up.

I'm willing to climb above $1,000 if I have to - just want to try and stay under if I can. It seems if I look outside of Myrtle I might be able to. I'm starting to think that owning in Myrtle may be too rich for my blood and don't plan on going during prime season anyway - not a big fan of excessively large crowds and intense summer hear. I'm seeing Williamsburg as a strong possibility - my family and I love it there when we go and usually stay in hotels so a TS would make it even better. The MFs/1,000 pts on the one that went for $1,600 were near $6 - not worth it from what I've learned from you and many others. So, I'm glad I didn't entertain that one.

I'll remember the tip about staying away from round numbers - makes sense. 

Thanks all for the great advice!! I'm hoping to join you as an owner within the next 6-9 months or sooner if the right deal comes along!


----------



## rrlongwell (May 25, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Good point, I notice that CJ collects MFs only if there is usage left in the year of sale - which is fair. I certainly wouldn't pay for MFs that apply to a year with no usage left - unless everything else was ideal and couldn't imagine passing it up.
> 
> I'm willing to climb above $1,000 if I have to - just want to try and stay under if I can. It seems if I look outside of Myrtle I might be able to. I'm starting to think that owning in Myrtle may be too rich for my blood and don't plan on going during prime season anyway - not a big fan of excessively large crowds and intense summer hear. I'm seeing Williamsburg as a strong possibility - my family and I love it there when we go and usually stay in hotels so a TS would make it even better. The MFs/1,000 pts on the one that went for $1,600 were near $6 - not worth it from what I've learned from you and many others. So, I'm glad I didn't entertain that one.
> 
> ...



Nashville appears to have a number of units that are not drawing bids.  Even if you bought more than one timeshare there, you might get both for under you $1,000 dollar target and have over 300,000 points.  If you want to pursue this option, I would give the re-seller of the timeshares that have expired bids and make a offer.  Seller pays closing costs, you pay 1 dollar.  If two say yes, you are there.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 25, 2012)

jkmeca11 said:


> Good point, I notice that CJ collects MFs only if there is usage left in the year of sale - which is fair. I certainly wouldn't pay for MFs that apply to a year with no usage left - unless everything else was ideal and couldn't imagine passing it up.
> 
> I'm willing to climb above $1,000 if I have to - just want to try and stay under if I can. It seems if I look outside of Myrtle I might be able to. I'm starting to think that owning in Myrtle may be too rich for my blood and don't plan on going during prime season anyway - not a big fan of excessively large crowds and intense summer hear. I'm seeing Williamsburg as a strong possibility - my family and I love it there when we go and usually stay in hotels so a TS would make it even better. The MFs/1,000 pts on the one that went for $1,600 were near $6 - not worth it from what I've learned from you and many others. So, I'm glad I didn't entertain that one.
> 
> ...



My personal opinion is I don't think it is fair to have the buyer pay full years MF if the points are still there for this year. My value of those points is greatly diminished since if I were to purchase today I would only get about 3 months use out of them. I am more than willing to take over the MF payment at the point I get the use of the points but to back pay 6-9 months of MF where I got no use out of the points seems rediculous to me. If you wanted money for those MF you should have sold it sooner. Just my opinion but I would think most people would find it difficult to book and go to something with less than a few months left in the year. 

Jason


----------



## DrBopp (May 25, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> My personal opinion is I don't think it is fair to have the buyer pay full years MF if the points are still there for this year. My value of those points is greatly diminished since if I were to purchase today I would only get about 3 months use out of them. I am more than willing to take over the MF payment at the point I get the use of the points but to back pay 6-9 months of MF where I got no use out of the points seems rediculous to me. If you wanted money for those MF you should have sold it sooner. Just my opinion but I would think most people would find it difficult to book and go to something with less than a few months left in the year.
> 
> Jason


You should bid later in the year, generally October - December. With MF coming due soon,the sellers are motivated to add incentives and you still may get the points to deposit, use or reserve/cancel to be used later, if you have multiple use years. It takes the sting out of having to pay for points you can't get full use of.

Gordon


----------



## antjmar (May 26, 2012)

check your e-mail I sent you a private message


----------



## jebloomquist (May 26, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> My personal opinion is I don't think it is fair to have the buyer pay full years MF if the points are still there for this year. My value of those points is greatly diminished since if I were to purchase today I would only get about 3 months use out of them. I am more than willing to take over the MF payment at the point I get the use of the points but to back pay 6-9 months of MF where I got no use out of the points seems rediculous to me. If you wanted money for those MF you should have sold it sooner. Just my opinion but I would think most people would find it difficult to book and go to something with less than a few months left in the year.
> 
> Jason



I started a thread awhile back

"Annoyed With Sellers Who Want the Full Year’s MF Midway Into Year"

and most responses were that I was a lowballer. They were not exactly kind.

I find it interesting that there are others now who do agree with my thoughts.

Jim


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I started a thread awhile back
> 
> "Annoyed With Sellers Who Want the Full Year’s MF Midway Into Year"
> 
> ...



I dont think you are a lo-baller (you might be but thats irrelevent)

Whether or not it makes sense for you to pay maintenance fees when you buy a timeshare, depends on whether or not current years usage is available to you, or not. And how bad you might want that particular week or resort.

My advice is know what the timeshare is worth to you and bid accordingly, considering all the money that will be due at closing

The best deals I have found are those where maintenance fees are paid, and I get the week and I can use or rent the thing out. But there are things I want where Ill pay a lot more.....dont get hung up on a few dollars at the time of purchase, if its something you really want....remember the purchase is a one time thing


----------



## jebloomquist (May 26, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I dont think you are a lo-baller (you might be but thats irrelevent)
> 
> Whether or not it makes sense for you to pay maintenance fees when you buy a timeshare, depends on whether or not current years usage is available to you, or not. And how bad you might want that particular week or resort.
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely. It is a dance between the seller and the buyer to determine the value and price. I try to determine the value over 6 years. If I pay for 5 years versus 6 years of maintenance, it is a 20% difference in my return on that part of the price. Since many auctions go for $1, I choose to consider it as part of the dance.


----------

